# Ginger Beer From Scratch.



## codemonkey76 (23/4/12)

Hi Guys,

I am a complete newb to brewing and this forum. But I would like to get some advice on brewing ginger beer from scratch.

I used the instructions on this page:
http://www.gingerbeerrecipe.info/basic-gin...t-instructions/

to make the Ginger Beer plant, and am on day 8 of the feeding process. In the beginning there was a little froth on the surface, but it doesn't seem so be doing anything anymore, i tried adding a couple of extra sultanas 2 days ago, just in case the yeast had stopped working. It does smell ginger beer-ish, so maybe I am worrying over nothing... I will be making my first batch of ginger beer on Wednesday.


----------



## codemonkey76 (25/4/12)

codemonkey76 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a complete newb to brewing and this forum. But I would like to get some advice on brewing ginger beer from scratch.
> 
> ...



OK, made and bottled (it tastes nice, obviously without bubbles at the moment) I was a little heavy handed on the chilli that I added though, it's got some bite.

Just have to wait around for a couple of days to see wether it carbonates... If it doesn't, is the whole batch a waste, or can I open the bottles and add something to them?


----------

